# I've made some drastic changes to my e60



## sideshow (May 29, 2012)

You may remember my car from this thread http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=628073

Here is what it looks like now. I just took these pics. Sorry, they are cell phone pics and the car is a little dirty.


----------



## Nick Graz (Feb 3, 2013)

sideshow said:


> You may remember my car from this thread http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=628073
> 
> Here is what it looks like now. I just took these pics. Sorry, they are cell phone pics and the car is a little dirty.


thumbs up for a very unique look, i like what you did with the white grill, i also had those rims but with a chrome lip on my old mustang, very nice overall


----------

